# WUHAN | Hanzheng Street Projekt | 220m | T/O



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://english.cscec.com/art/2016/1/12/art_211_252640.html

https://www.highbeam.com/doc/1G1-442438349.html










2017-08-04 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-17 by BLUE_SUN_CBD 










2017-12-17 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-12-27 by TYE



















2018-02-02 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

18-03-21 by TYE


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-05-21 by anson908


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-11 by evankid


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-26 by VN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-20 by VN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-05-22 by VN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-14 by VN


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-29 by whhb123










2018-10-13 by VN


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted 5 days ago by mlwuhan


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-01-14 by MikeFrantz


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-30 by mlwuhan 










2019-05-01 by 1100aaa










2019-05-01 by BLUE_SUN_CBD


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-07 by Alex10 










2019-06-07 by whhb123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-19 by 武汉男神


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

only a bit more and it will be completed 

that building to the rigth








WUHAN | Heartland 66 | 339m | 1112ft | 60 fl | 206m |...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-02 by mlwuhan


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it got gorgeous


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this thread deserves one more up, because they got gorgeous


----------

